# Engine Oil For 2 Cylinder Diesel



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I own a Kubota b6000 loader with a 2 cylinder diesel engine in it. Can somebody tell me what kind of oil it takes. I don't have a book and was hoping somebody on here could tell me. Would it be just 10w-30 or a certain diesel oil?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My last skid loader was a non-turbo diesel and it took a diesel rated 10w-30. My new one is a turbo and it calls for 15w/40 which is what my diesel truck called for. I don't know why one needs a certain oil or not but I would think that any new oil would be better than old oil. As long as it is rated for a diesel I don't think that you can go wrong. All of the new oils are probably made to a higher standard than your machine requires so again I don't think you'll go wrong. Just my $.02 !!! Good luck!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks man. I am gonna have to change the oil in that today because I am going to use it tomarrow in the storm comming.


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

I had an old B7100 and ran rotella 15w40. Whatever you use just make sure it is for diesel engines.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Tediesel;442742 said:


> I had an old B7100 and ran rotella 15w40. Whatever you use just make sure it is for diesel engines.


you had a b7100. can you tell me how this glow plug deal works. there is something wrong with the glow plugs and I just wanna know how you work it to start it.


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

for the glow plugs you turn and hold the key counter clockwise for 10-20-30 seconds depending on how cold it is or how good your glow plugs are. there should be a little peep hole type of deal and a little metal spring that will glow red when it is hot enough to start. Sometimes it is hard to see so I always just waited 20 or 30 seconds or put my finger over the hole and you could feel the heat coming from it. If they don't work they are relatively cheap and easy to change out. That's the only thing to it, no relays or anything to go bad, just the plugs. anything else just ask. I sold it 2 or 3 years ago but it's all coming back to me. I could probably change a clutch in one in under 3 hours now.....long story.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

If it floods out. How do I un flood it. The diesel gelled up in it. And I think it is flooded out now that it sits in the heated garage. I owned a chevy duramax before my ford. I owned that thing for about 6-7 years and i never flooded it. But this kubota I think flooded right out. And we are suppose to get a major storm tonight into tomarrow and into possibly tuesday. And I was going to use this thing in place of my quad for driveways. ANy help will be nice.


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know it's possible to "flood" one. If the fuel gelled up you may have got air in the lines somehow. If that is the case crack the line going into the injectors open one at a time and crank the engine until fuel comes out then tighten them down when fuel is coming out. Also check the paper fuel filter which is probably low on the right side. You have to loosen a plastic ring around the bowl and the plastic bowl and filter will come out. Probobly be a good idea to change that regardless. When I got my 7100 it ran fine but I changed the fuel filter and probably gained 2hp. It was fuel of black sludge. I don't know what else to tell you but hopefully something will work. If you are running on road fuel I'd also recomend running some type of additive for lubricative purposes......lucas, power service, stenadyne.......


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I fixed the glow plugs. Won't start. Now it is not getting fuel. It is going to the fuel filter. But it is not leaving it.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I guess that means it is time for a fuel filter. That's a pretty common gel point. You don't have air in the system, do you?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I primed the system. It tries to start from the fuel in the line but it won't. My guess either the injector pump or the fuel pump. Where is the fuel pump located on one of these? Also what is your take on running straight kerosene in it?


----------

